# Tucker and his seizure meds... Need help!



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

As most of you know, tucker is now on phenobarbital for the one grand mal seizure he had last week.

I am beyond frustrated, beyond upset with my vet.

This morning Tucker tumbled down the stairs... He barely has any control of his back legs.
He's been dragging his toes when he walks, sleeps well over 12 hours a day, whines constantly.
I am at the point where I want to stop these meds.
He had one grand mal in his lifetime last week, and if he has another in the future we will think about options then.

This morning when I called the vet to tell him tuck tumbled down te stairs, he wasn't at all concerned... He was more concerned about his whining and wants to put him on clomicalm
!

I am beyond unhappy.
What are the risks if I just stop the pheno??


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry Tucker is having a hard time on Pheno. 

I am no vet so what ever I contribute is just personal experience and just because it worked for my dogs does not mean it will work for everyone's dog. 

I have not been able to log on for a few days, so I have missed some of the post, so I'm not sure what all has been said.

First, I always weaned my dogs off of Pheno after awhile. Just like with Tucker I didn't like the side effects. Can you try and lower his dose? When I took mine off Pheno I brought them off slowly. I would miss every other dose for 3 or 4 days, then just stop giving it. You run risk either way. You keep your dog doped and they fall down stairs or they could have a life threaten seizure. If Tucker has only an occasional seizure I would take him off Pheno, if he is prone to multiple or frequent seizures I would keep him on Pheno or check with a holistic vet that might have something other than Pheno. 

I did keep Pheno and gave it to my dog if I thought a seizure was coming on. After awhile you can kinda tell when you dog is acting a little off and usually a seizure is coming or if they have a seizure I would give them Pheno for a couple of days. 

BTW, if you are unhappy with your vet by all means try another one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know you're frustrated....but never never never just stop a med, especially phenobarbitol.

there is a period of time when the right dosage needs to be found and it sounds like you're in that nether world...

or

tuck is not responding well to pheno..this is when you call your vet and tell him/her about the symptoms and he/she will either cut back the dose or wean off this one, whilst putting tuck on something else. 

i don't know if dogs take depakote, but humans do so there is more than one way to skin a cat...

breathe...i know this is hard.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to continue his pills in hopes theres an end to all this.

Tuck has fallen 3 times today... He's just so wobbly.

The vet is thinking about other options if this continues...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

seriously, call your vet and tell him what's going on.

i know that phenobarbital needs time, so there is a true and pharmacological blood level 

but sometimes, doses need to be adjusted.....call your vet.....it might be a matter of adjusting the dose...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Call your vet and explain exactly what's going on. I do believe you have to taper them off of pheno or you could have major issues with seizures. I would talk to your vet about other seizure options such as Primidone or Potassium Bromide. I would also maybe see if your vet will do a Phenobarbitol level, he may just have way too high amounts of it in his system, and you can taper the dose lower.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to call today and find out...

He is on the lowest possible dose for his weight...so i dont know if going even lower will be any point.

Today,
He's only fallen once cause he chased a ball down the hallway and crashed into the shoes LoL.... only tuck.
He is still whiny and sleepy....but i guess if he's sleeping, hes not falling.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just like with people, sometimes we need a second opinion. I normally find a specialist - maybe a neurologist in this case - and then tell my vet to refer me to them. Or just tell him you want a second opinion - a good vet wouldn't mind that. I love my vet and I think she's very good, but I don't just trust her treatment options when it's something serious or something I don't understand, and she is fine with that.

I don't know how long your vet is going to allow this to continue before he does something different, but it seems like letting it go for another day would be too long. 

I would be totally freaked if my dog were having those symptoms. I am very sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tuckersmom20 said:


> I'm going to call today and find out...
> 
> He is on the lowest possible dose for his weight...so i dont know if going even lower will be any point.
> 
> ...


as xellil says, sometimes it's best to see a neurologist and find out what the cause is for these seizures.....

it does take some time for tuck to build up a blood level and get 'used' to the dosage.....even people go through this when starting seizure drugs...they sleep a lot....

but calling your vet, especially if you like him/her....will ensure he's on the right med, the right dose and your vet can help you get through this very trying time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It takes three weeks for a dog to build up an appropriate blood level with pheno. Until then you really can't alter his dose. And the others are right, you CANNOT stop giving him these meds, it must be done slowly. 

While the dosage guidelines say he's at the lowest possible dose, every dog out there is different. If he's this wobbly on this dose, he absolutely can go on a lower dose. It would just be off label. Do mind me asking what dose he's on? Whats the pill mg size? How often? 

I would also get a second opinion, every vet works differently...some HATE cases like this so they just give the easy fix without a further thought. Which is less than ideal, but every vet has the strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Natalie...

Tuck is on pheno... 60 mg tablets twice a day. At 430am and 430 pm.

Is there anything lower than this? He got some energy this afternoon and wiped out.
His back legs just weren't working properly and he wanted to stop, he back legs didn't.

I do have an appointment for tuck booked at another vet on Thursday...
Even the vet tech at that place was surprised that after his first grand mal... That he was placed directly onto pheno.

I just don't feel comfortable having him on this med.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are definitely lower doses...16.2mg tablets are the lowest I believe. 

I personally do think that a second opinion would be in order for him.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Hi Natalie...
> 
> Tuck is on pheno... 60 mg tablets twice a day. At 430am and 430 pm.
> 
> ...


PHENOBARBITAL DOSING AND PRECAUTIONS

this might be helpful....

i don't blame you for being skeptical about putting tuck onto this drug....

i'm with natalie....i would be taking him to a doggie neuro vet.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jenn I think you've gotten some great advice here. 

I will be looking forward to hear what the other vet has to say. I hope you and Tuck can find a happy medium. 

HUGS TO TUCK!


----------

